# Lets move to Shelby



## chitown (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is a glimpse into that short lived Shelby company that formed in *1922* with some interesting names as incorporation members.

This would have pre-dated the Shelby Cycle Co that made the Lindy which all the info I have read says it was formed in 1925.

*The Shelby Cycle Frame Mfg Co Shelby $50,000 
Andrew Zimmer 
W. Merkel 
S.E. Kuhn 
W.D. Hood 
A.D. Meiselbach *



In my Mead thread I posted lots of patents from A.D. Meiselbach for bicycle frame construction. His first patents are listed under Mead Cycle Co as assigner and shows him living in Chicago. Then later his patents are not assigned to a corporation and he is listed as living in Shelby.  







chitown said:


> A D Meiselbach patents




Meiselbach had a large bicycle manufacturing factory in Milwaukee at the turn of the Century. William Harley worked there as a teenager.

Could this have been the company that built this machine???: 







hoofhearted said:


> Post-1924 Shelby-Built Dayton Speedway Special



 or was this a Shelby Cycle Co???

I remember reading in John Polizzi's Ranger book that some Ranger frames were built in Shelby but they had quality issues with them and stopped sourcing from them. I'd love to know if anyone has more info on that.

Then there is W. Merkel... anybody know if there is any relation to Joseph Merkel???

I'd love to know more about this venture and how much they had to do with the later formed Shelby Cycle Co. Does anyone know if some of the names of the incorporators of the Shelby Cycle Co?


----------



## chitown (Feb 14, 2013)

*crickets in Shelbyville*

Looks like I've got my work cut out for me. Anybody? know anything? Hurry before I proclaim that Mead built Shelby's Davis'


----------



## chitown (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## barracuda (Jan 9, 2016)

I got interested in your questions yesterday on the HD thread. A few clues...

Here's a public notice of the the same incorporation you noted:

The Cincinnati Enquirer, July 12th 1922:





Okay, we know Meiselbach could bring manufacturing firepower to such a wedding...





And I don't think there's much doubt he's a hard connection to Harley Davidson via William Harley.

S.E. Kuhn was a highly successful auto and motorcycle racing promoter and investor in Kansas in the teens:





W.D. Hood was an executive for the Mount Pleasant, Michigan Transport Truck Co.

And William Merkel (related to Joseph??) was a motorcycle racer for Excelsior:





No clue who Zimmer was.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 9, 2016)

umm - that was quite interesting reading...thank you for that everyone.

Here is one of his patents assigned to the Shelby Co.









DESCRIPTION 
16cm M m46 A.DMEEELBACH FORK CROWN y 2 Sheets-Shen 1 Filed July s, 1922 0MM/Mi MQW @et l@ w24@ A. D. MEISELBACH FORK CROWN Shams-sham. 2'

Filed July 3, 1922 Y Patented Oct. 14, 1924.

PATENT oFFlcE.

UNITED STATES AUGUST D. MEISELBAGH, 0F SHELBY, OHIO, ASSIGNOR TO MARGARET MEISELBACH, OF SHELBY, OHIO.

FORK CROWN.

Application filed July 3, 1922. Serial No. 572,379.

To all whom t may concern:

Be it known that l, AUGUST D. MnisnL- BACH, a citizen of the United States, and resident of Shelby, in the county of Richland and State of Ohio, have invented certain new and useful lmprovements in a Fork Crown, of which the following is a specification.

My invention relates to improvements in tubular constructions and has special reference to improvements to what are known as front forks for bicycles and the like.

The object of my invention is to provide a fork particularly a front fork for a bicycle frame in which the fork sides shall be connected to the stem by a pressed sheet metal crown of simple and strong construction; which crown while being made of parts readily produced by the ordinary punch and press method shall afford extended sockets both for the fork sides and the stem; which crown shall be exceedingly light and strong; which shall be made of a minimum number of pieces readily and cheaply produced by ordinary manufacturing processes; and the use of which crown shall result in an exceedingly strong and rigid fork of light weight and one which can be produced at relatively low manufacturing cost.

A particular feature of my invention resides in its hollow box-like solid form, being composed of an outer shell forming the top and sides of the box and an inner sheet metal member forming the bottom of the box and the inner sides of the socket spaces for the upper ends of the fork sides. These two sheet metal members are adapted to be connected by a central thimble forming a socket for the lower end of the fork stem. The crown is completed by brazing together the several parts including the fork sides and the stem.

My novel fork crown is capable of being made either straight on top or curved or with its end portions inclined downwardly to suit the demands. Furthermore, by the use of tubular doweling parts for connecting the fork sides with the crown l am enabled to make flush or smooth joints between the fork sides and the outer ends of the crown, this producing forms which are desirable for some uses.

My invention will be more Y,readily understood by reference to the accompanying drawings forming. part of this specification, and in which Figure 1 is a fragmentary front elevation of a fork particularly adapted for use in a bicycle as a front fork and made in accordance with my invention;

Figures 2 and 3 are horizontal sectional views on the lines 22 and 3 3 respectively of Figure 1;

Figure 4 is a fragmentary central vertical sectional view on the line 4-4 of Figure 1;

Figure 5 is a fragmentary vertical transverse central .sectional View on the line 5--5 of Figure 2;

Figure 6 is a central section of the several parts of the crown as shown in Figure 5, the several parts being shown separated from each other and in position to be assembled;

Figure 7 is a top plan view of the inner member of the crown;

Figure 8 is a sectional view similar to FigureJ 5 showing a modified shape of crown; an

Figure 9 is a sectional view similar to Figure 5 showing a fork with ilush joints between the fork sides and crown.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 9, 2016)

In said drawings, 1 illustrates my improved crown, 2 the fork sides and 3 the fork stem. The crown is composed of three pieces., an outer box-like member 4, an inner sheet metal member 5, and a center connecting tube or thimble 6. rlhe member 4 is made in the form of an open bottomed box having a top 7, a peripheral depending wall 8 which extends-completely around the `edge of the top 7. The end portions 9 of the peripheral wall may be curved to produce the outer walls of sockets 10 to receive the upper ends 11 of the fork sides 2. As shown in Figures 1 to 6 inclusive the member 4 has downwardly inclined end portions 12 giving the crown an artistic shape while the form shown in Figure 8 is flat on top, the top 4 extending horizontally from end wall to end wall. The top wall 7 of the member 4 is provided with a central opening 13 to receive the upper end of the thimble 6. The inside member 5 is adapted to close the open lower end of the box member 4 and is formed for this purpose with a bottom wall 14 which extends into contact with the inner sides of the two forli sides 2. The end portions of the plate of which the member 5 is made are bent upwardly forming inner end walls 15 which rise these brazed joints will be of suiticient area to properly connect the fork sides to the crown.

SSO far as I am aware no one has heretofore made a'crown of sheet metal in which the upper ends of the fork sides are received in sockets integral with the crown. The only way in which this has been accomplished heretofore has been by the production of a crown out of solid material either in the form of a casting or a drop forging and the cost of producing a crown by either of these methods. is much greater than the cost of producing a crown by the method herein described. i

The inner part 5 is provided with a central 'opening 16 and is Vadapted to receive the lower endV 17 of the thimble 6, the upper end 18 of the thimble being received in the central opening 13 in the boX part 4.V The ends 17 and 18 of the thimble 6 are smaller in diameter than the middle portion thus providing a top shoulder 2O and a bottom shoulder 21. The top shoulder contacts with the underside vof the top wall 7 of the member 4 and the ybottom shoulder 21 contacts with the upper surface of the bottom wall 14 of the member 5, the thimble thus acting as a spacer for these two parts and the lower end 17 is adapted to be formed over as shown ir. Figure 5 to tightly bind the thimble to the member 5. The ends of the thimble fit tightly within the two holes and when the crown is completed by brazing this thimble is rigidly connected to both the'members 4 and 5 and forms a central vertical socket to receive the lower end of the stem 3. The

'upper end 18 of the thimble projects above the top wall of the crown and it is cylindri- Ycal 'and smooth -on its outer surface, as shown, to form a suitable seat for the usual ball bearing race commonly used forf'mounting the fork in the bicycle frame. For preliminarily securing the two members 4 and 5 together upon the thimble 6 I provide Vnorrow central tongues 22 on the upper ends of the side walls 15 of the member 5 adapted to project through suitable openings 23 which I provide in the top wall 7 of the member 4. rFliese tongues 22 are long enough to project slightly above the top of the member 4 as shown at .the rightl hand 0f Figure 5 and when riveted down as shown at the left hand in Figure 5 are adapted to retain the three members rigidly assembled during the process of manufacture.

As best shown in Figure 3, the periphery of the bottom plate 14 of the member 5 fits within the lower portion of the side wall 8 of the member 4,*the bottom 14 of the member 5 forming a flush closure of the boit-like member 4, the joint between the two members being on the bottom surfaceand not on the side.

In manufacturing crowns in accordance with my invention the three parts as described and as shown in Figure 6 are readily assembled together. The lower end of the member 6 is entered through the hole 16 in the member 5 and its upper end entered through the hole 13 in the member 4 as the members 4 and 5 are assembled together. Thereafter the lower end 17 is,l spun4 or formed over to permanently secure the thimble to th@ member 5 and the projections 22 are riveted downto'hold the members 4 and 5 together. Having assembled the crown in the manner described-the upper ends of the fork sides being cut oli to lit ,tightly against the upper wall of the member `4 and the lower end of the stem 8 vis forced down into the member 6 until its extreme lower jend is flush with the extreme lower end of the member. When the several; members have thus been assembled the whole connection is brazed by being iirst dipped intol a suitable flux andthen into a bath of molten metal remaining long enough in the, metal to heat up the joint and permit .the brazing metal to enter intoall of the contacting joints and thoroughly solidify the parts of the Vcrown and the connections of the crown with the fork sides and stem. v The crown being hollow is relatively light in weigh'tand being of boX-girder formA is exceedingly strong. Furthermore, the contacting portions of 4the fork sides and stem with the crown areyliberal in extent and `consequently Vthe structure is exceedingly strong though of light structure. Y a

In Figure 9 I have shown a slight modilication in that instead of the upper ends of the fork sides being entered into the sockets of the crown, I provide sheetmetal doweling membersv 24 of what are `known Yas ,the fish-tail form, their upper ends 25 lbeing adapted to it within the Vsockets Y10 in ,the crown and their lower fish-tail ends. 26 being adapted to receive the upper ends ofthe fork sides 2. In this manner I am enabled to make what are knownas flush joints between the ends 9 of the fork of thefcrown and the upper endsof, the fork sides 'forthe reason that the wall thickness of the fork sides is the same as Vthe thickness of the plate of which the member 4 is made and the eX- treme upper end of the fork side is formed to make a close joint with the lower peripheral edge of the end@ and the side walls of the member 4 as best shown in Figure@ The fish-tail form of dowel is used to avoid an abrupt ending of the lower end of the dowel for the reason that if this is cut off straight it 'forms a point in the fork side at which distortion may begin.

As many modifications of my invention will readily suggest themselves to one skilled in the art, I do not limit or coniine my invention to the specific details of construction and assembly of parts herein shown and described.

I claim:

l. rlhe improvements herein described comprising a fork such as a front fork of a bicycle consisting of tubular fork sides and a tubular stem, a box-like crown connecting the fork sides and stem and made up of a box-like member formed of sheet metal and open on one side, the open side closed by a second sheet metal member having ends formed or bent to project Within the box like member and formed the inner sides of sockets to receive the upper ends of the tubular fork members, a` connecting tubular thimble extending from the top to the bot tom of the box and doweled in each for receiving the fork stem, the upper end of the thimble projecting above the top wall of the box-like member and in combination with the top wall forming a seat for a ball bearing member.

2. A box-like crown for a fork such as a front fork for a bicycle, the crown comprising a main outer box-like sheet metal member forming the top and sides of the crown and a second inner sheet metal member forming the bottom wall of the crown, the ends of the second member bent upwardly for contact with the top of the crown and curved transversely to form the inner walls of sockets for receiving tubular fork sides, means connecting said ends rigidly with the top wall of the crown, a central connecting tubular thimble extending through and connected to both of said sheet metal members and forming a socket to receive the lower end of a fork stem,the upper end of the thimble projecting above the crown and being smooth on its outer surface.

3. A fork, such as a front fork of a bicycle, comprising a tubular stein and tubular fork sides, a crown connecting the fork sides to the stem, the crown made of sheet metal formed into box-like shape, one face and the sides of the box made of one piece and the opposite face made of a second piece, the ends of the second piece turned inwardly to meet the opposite face, the ends of the box presenting sockets for the upper ends of the fork sides, a central tubular thimble connecting the two pieces and forming a socket to receive the lower end of the stem and its upper end being smooth and projecting above the top wall of the crown, as and for the purpose specified, the several parts perma nently joined and formed into a unitary .structure by metalizing means such as brazing.

Signed at Shelby, Ohio, this 21st day of June, 1922.

AUGUST D. MEISELBACH.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 9, 2016)

*Early Meiselbach ....*


----------

